

Google's official URL shortcut just for Google websites - aeurielesn
http://g.co

======
thekungfuman
Hasn't this been around for quite some time? g.co links are used on all of the
official Google twitter accounts.

~~~
jonursenbach
This has been around since at least 2010.

~~~
Peroni
July 2011 actually.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/gco-official-url-
sh...](http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/gco-official-url-shortcut-for-
google.html)

